# Germn U-boat VIIC



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I found on the internet a set of DVD disks of a German U-Boat U-995 on display in Laboe Germany a crew went through the boat taking over 300 wide angle and regular shots of each compartment, then followed that up with a video tour and a 360' tour of every compartment, the whole set is a modelers treasure at 30 dollars. I took one set of plans a side view of the boat and over a two week period I cleaned up all the lines and added a more indepth interior and took a few liberties with the layout of the pressure hull to keep it looking neat. Labled several areas and added photos from the DVD set and printed out a 20" x 30" poster for my Grandson and myself the posters turned out great, this is the finished project. Again posting from photo bucket the image isn't large enough tp see al the fine details.

http://s758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/U-Boat VIIC/


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I started with a scale drawing of the models hull, and figuring out the main compartment locations for the bulkheads A thru H, I took the kit supplied parts #12 – 13 and 16 these were the starting point for making the extra bulkheads I would need. Part # 12 was used as bulkhead C (between the Torpedo Room and Officers bunks,) and was the template for bulkhead G (between the rear Torpedo Room and the Diesel Room.) Part # 13 was used for bulkhead F (between the Diesel Room and Galley) and as the template for bulkheads E (between the rear Officers Quarters and the Control Room) and bulkhead D (between the Captains bunk and the forward Control Room.) The new bulkheads were made out of .060 sheet styrene which was also used to fill in the openings in parts #12 and #13. Part# 16 (bulkhead A) I drilled out the covered ends of the Torpedo Tubes then used a round and half round files to clean up the openings.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/U-Boat VIIC/sub2.jpg


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Robert, I believe flickr allows for posting of full resolution, but don't quote me.


----------

